# Amazon Firestick



## K1 (Jun 4, 2017)

Who has one of these cracked...A thread popped up over on PM and I was actually setting up a second one for my bedroom this afternoon.

I love these things...Finally found a hack that made it so I could watch vudu on the firestick (I have over 1100 movies on vudu).

You definitely don't need cable if you have one of these and install netflix/kodi/exodus/sportsdevil/vudu on it...Everything all on 1 devise hooked to your tv!!


----------



## lycan Venom (Jun 4, 2017)

I have Kodi installed on all my devices, for sure worth it.


----------



## kubes (Jun 4, 2017)

I heard that kodi is great


----------



## Sully (Jun 4, 2017)

I got mine up and running a while back. I'll never pay for cable or satellite again, that's for sure. Heard that the government is in estimating Kodi, though. Hard to say what will come out of it, but hopefully there's nothing they can do about it. 

On a related note, has anyone figured out how to get live ESPN on Kodi? I'd really like to be able to watch Sportscenter in the morning before work. That's they only thing I miss out on with it.


----------



## readyset (Jun 4, 2017)

Lil' Sully said:


> I got mine up and running a while back. I'll never pay for cable or satellite again, that's for sure. Heard that the government is in estimating Kodi, though. Hard to say what will come out of it, but hopefully there's nothing they can do about it.
> 
> On a related note, has anyone figured out how to get live ESPN on Kodi? I'd really like to be able to watch Sportscenter in the morning before work. That's they only thing I miss out on with it.





Live tv is still iffy- google "top kodi addons June" and tvag has some good stuff. I tend to rely on sports devil and ccloud for sports, but Phoenix has some good links as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuz (Jun 5, 2017)

Been having mine and still can't figure out how to navigate through the damn thing.


----------



## K1 (Jun 5, 2017)

cuz said:


> Been having mine and still can't figure out how to navigate through the damn thing.



Really easy?!

Anything you could want on there you can just google the terms:

'kodi on firestick'
'exodus on kodi for firestick'
'sportsdevil on kodi for firestick'
'vudu on firestick'
etc
etc

If you already have accounts like Amazon Prime or Netflix those things are already there you just need to login.


----------



## squatster (Jun 5, 2017)

My 9 year old jail broke mine. 
Did i say that?


----------



## Sully (Jun 5, 2017)

squatster said:


> My 9 year old jail broke mine.
> Did i say that?



The way technology is progressing, I'm going to HAVE to have kids if I want to make sure there's someone in the house that can figure out how to use this stuff!


----------



## jamescb77 (Jun 6, 2017)

I have one I like it pretty well way to do also 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basskiller (Jun 7, 2017)

I have one and through youtube vids, it makes it pretty damn easy to crack them yourself


----------



## rodneyl (Aug 21, 2017)

Sully said:


> The way technology is progressing, I'm going to HAVE to have kids if I want to make sure there's someone in the house that can figure out how to use this stuff!



With smart phones, smart tv's, smart tech on cars and everything else "smart"it seems the only thing I'm smarter than is a wind up alarm clock.


----------



## IRONFIST (Aug 21, 2017)

rodneyl said:


> With smart phones, smart tv's, smart tech on cars and everything else "smart"it seems the only thing I'm smarter than is a wind up alarm clock.



like bass and k1 said very very easy set up with just googling the videos for each app you want on there. 

i bought one after this thread was posted and followed what these guys said and now im waiting for my cable contract to end so i can cancel!


----------



## Sully (Sep 6, 2017)

Does anyone have a reliable method on Firestick for watching NFL games, LIVE? Whether it's Kodi or not doesn't matter to me. I'd just like to be able to watch as many Cowboys games as I can this season. If there's any way to do it on a mobile device, that would be amazing. 

I actually found a better program than Kodi called Terrarium TV. It's much faster and less buggy than Exodus. Almost never freezes and all the programs I've watched thus far have been in HD.


----------



## K1 (Sep 6, 2017)

Sully said:


> Does anyone have a reliable method on Firestick for watching NFL games, LIVE? Whether it's Kodi or not doesn't matter to me. I'd just like to be able to watch as many Cowboys games as I can this season. If there's any way to do it on a mobile device, that would be amazing.
> 
> I actually found a better program than Kodi called Terrarium TV. It's much faster and less buggy than Exodus. Almost never freezes and all the programs I've watched thus far have been in HD.



I use sportsdevil on Kodi for the Chiefs games and any UFC events...Youtube search 'sportsdevil on kodi'.

I have started moving away from Exodus too...Been using Elysium but will check out Terrarium now that you mention it...Here and there I've google 'best add-on's for kodi' to see what has popped up.


----------



## mytreefiddy (Sep 6, 2017)

cuz said:


> Been having mine and still can't figure out how to navigate through the damn thing.



Me 100%.... I have the Kodi.... have yet to really figure it out.... takes me long to try to get a good stream ....I have Amazon Prime so have been just using those channels/movies...


----------



## Sully (Sep 6, 2017)

K1 said:


> I use sportsdevil on Kodi for the Chiefs games and any UFC events...Youtube search 'sportsdevil on kodi'.
> 
> I have started moving away from Exodus too...Been using Elysium but will check out Terrarium now that you mention it...Here and there I've google 'best add-on's for kodi' to see what has popped up.



I had sportsdevil at one time, but I never could get it to work. I'll download it again and see if I can figure it out. 

I tried Elysium but for me it was worse than Exodus. TerrariumTV isn't on Kodi, so you'll have to use a different app to download it. Can't remember what it's called off the top of my head. I'll check when I get home.


----------



## readyset (Sep 6, 2017)

It's been a little spotty lately but the top apps are available here. Covenant has been giving me shit but maverick and delorean have been life savers.

https://kodiapps.com/addons-chart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rangerjockey (Sep 9, 2017)

I just unplugged my self, google jail broke amazon fire tv. I ordered a tv box and stick for second tv, all done for me , plug and play.


----------



## jeffkdanies (Jan 31, 2018)

*Cartoon HD*

Thank you, I'm here because of a similar problem.


----------



## docholiday08 (Feb 16, 2018)

I wasn't ever able to get Kodi to work well enough to be worth it! Installed all the latest stuff in hopes of watching skysports but streams barely worked.


----------



## readyset (Feb 16, 2018)

docholiday08 said:


> I wasn't ever able to get Kodi to work well enough to be worth it! Installed all the latest stuff in hopes of watching skysports but streams barely worked.





Live streams are tough. Certain apps work better than others but live streams you really need a paid service for kodi to work properly. Still cheaper than regular cable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duluxx (Mar 4, 2018)

Sully said:


> Does anyone have a reliable method on Firestick for watching NFL games, LIVE? Whether it's Kodi or not doesn't matter to me. I'd just like to be able to watch as many Cowboys games as I can this season. If there's any way to do it on a mobile device, that would be amazing.
> 
> I actually found a better program than Kodi called Terrarium TV. It's much faster and less buggy than Exodus. Almost never freezes and all the programs I've watched thus far have been in HD.





Terrarium tv all day


----------



## K1 (Mar 4, 2018)

Sully said:


> I actually found a better program than Kodi called Terrarium TV. It's much faster and less buggy than Exodus. Almost never freezes and all the programs I've watched thus far have been in HD.





Duluxx said:


> Terrarium tv all day



One of my firesticks started acting up...Going to have to reprogram it again?! Think I'll give this one you guys suggest a try.


----------



## Duluxx (Mar 4, 2018)

K1 said:


> One of my firesticks started acting up...Going to have to reprogram it again?! Think I'll give this one you guys suggest a try.





It’s setup a little bit like Netflix. You can also go into settings and make it only show you HD streams. Hate camcorder shit.


----------



## Hiasdamoon (Mar 7, 2018)

I’ve had fire sticks for 2 years. The recent kodi repository issues have irked me. Only being watching Netflix. This Terrarium seems interesting might try it 

K1-depending how long you’ve had the fire stick the first and second gen ones only lasted about 18 months. Hoping these voice ones I’m on now last a lil longer. Still not bad for the cost. The better processor was totally worth it


----------



## readyset (Mar 7, 2018)

Guys you’ve got to keep up on the maintenance on kodi. I update and remove my apps as they die and haven’t had an issue. Incursion right now is my go to. Also, If you’re willing to shell out a few pennies check into real debrid. Totally worth it.

If an app stop working or giving good links - remove it and put a new one. I use the addoncharts website to keep up to date 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hiasdamoon (Mar 7, 2018)

readyset said:


> Guys you’ve got to keep up on the maintenance on kodi. I update and remove my apps as they die and haven’t had an issue. Incursion right now is my go to. Also, If you’re willing to shell out a few pennies check into real debrid. Totally worth it.
> 
> If an app stop working or giving good links - remove it and put a new one. I use the addoncharts website to keep up to date
> 
> ...


Indeed. I stopped using the ares wizard when so many links and builds started to die


----------



## readyset (Mar 7, 2018)

Hiasdamoon said:


> Indeed. I stopped using the ares wizard when so many links and builds started to die





I stay away from wizards and builds and just install the repo and apps. Then do maintenance (add/remove) once in awhile.

Also - fire tv is a good investment. My fire sticks ended up crapping out due to hardware issues.

Or an Nvidia shield 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hiasdamoon (Mar 7, 2018)

readyset said:


> I stay away from wizards and builds and just install the repo and apps. Then do maintenance (add/remove) once in awhile.
> 
> Also - fire tv is a good investment. My fire sticks ended up crapping out due to hardware issues.
> 
> ...



I’ve been saying the Shield for about 6 months but just can’t pull the trigger at that price


----------



## readyset (Mar 7, 2018)

Hiasdamoon said:


> I’ve been saying the Shield for about 6 months but just can’t pull the trigger at that price





I know I know... there are some others. I like my fire tv though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aton (Mar 17, 2018)

I have to take some time and get this done. I keep reading about all of the options but never give it a go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## readyset (Mar 17, 2018)

Aton said:


> I have to take some time and get this done. I keep reading about all of the options but never give it a go.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Feel free to PM if you need any help. I’m pretty good with getting folks set up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ketsugo (May 2, 2018)

K1 said:


> Who has one of these cracked...A thread popped up over on PM and I was actually setting up a second one for my bedroom this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I have been using “ fully loaded jail broken “ for years . EBay 40-89$. As long as you have internet you can watch any movie or tv show ever released free. Including the day released in theaters. However the link for new flicks may suck depending on movie but as time flies you get more links .


----------



## readyset (May 2, 2018)

ketsugo said:


> I have been using “ fully loaded jail broken “ for years . EBay 40-89$. As long as you have internet you can watch any movie or tv show ever released free. Including the day released in theaters. However the link for new flicks may suck depending on movie but as time flies you get more links .




Guys seriously don’t pay for it. Hit me up and I’ll walk you through it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ketsugo (May 13, 2018)

readyset said:


> Guys seriously don’t pay for it. Hit me up and I’ll walk you through it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Too bad didn’t meet you before lol I’ve had them for couple years now funny I had a student of mine selling for $400 , I go on eBay bid pay $35 and I watch flicks on the day of release . Hey you got any advice when they buffer too long ? Like brand new on day of release movies links are sometimes limited so you like have to keep clicking on link . Some clear . Some are like boot leg where guy is filming in theatre and you see shadows of people getting up to get popcorn or something lol


----------



## readyset (May 13, 2018)

ketsugo said:


> Too bad didn’t meet you before lol I’ve had them for couple years now funny I had a student of mine selling for $400 , I go on eBay bid pay $35 and I watch flicks on the day of release . Hey you got any advice when they buffer too long ? Like brand new on day of release movies links are sometimes limited so you like have to keep clicking on link . Some clear . Some are like boot leg where guy is filming in theatre and you see shadows of people getting up to get popcorn or something lol





If they are new movies and not “screeners” they are bootleg. 

Just have to keep trying links to see which is the best, depending on what you’re running.

Buffering is from your internet being slow, or whoever is hosting the link being slow. You can try clearing cache but normally it’s whoever you’re downloading from.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ketsugo (May 13, 2018)

readyset said:


> If they are new movies and not “screeners” they are bootleg.
> 
> Just have to keep trying links to see which is the best, depending on what you’re running.
> 
> ...





I got Xfinity cable supposedly there fastest only some movies not all


----------



## readyset (May 13, 2018)

ketsugo said:


> I got Xfinity cable supposedly there fastest only some movies not all





Most likely the host site. I click and if it buffers pause it for 5 min or so. If it happens again I find a new link.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

